# slow since update.. anyone else?



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the update and a screen saver hack which of course I uninstalled for the update and then reinstalled with the new files NogDog provided.. I have noticed though that my kindle is running very slow from time to time.  anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I read about this on another forum today - they said a hard reset does is, and seemed to think maybe it's the indexing files.  I'm wondering if clearing out the indexing folder would do the same thing though - I've asked about it, will let you know if I get an answer.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried that and didn't have much luck. I did call tech support about another matter and asked the tech guy (he has a hack on his kindle as well) even though they don't "support it".. he suggested I use fewer screen savers since I had about 30, told me to take it down to 15 so I did that but it didnt help.

I have done a hard reset several times and that works for a while but then we are back to square one.

he also said that with the hack that it might be interacting differently, and the hack might have to be removed in order for it to work since they added so much with the last update.

I did that for the heck of it, but it still froze in a few spots.  I also DO have alot on my K2 but its not nearly full.  So if you find out anything please let me know.. glad to see I am not the only one who is having this issue.

It does work and once it gets past the screen savers it works fine sometimes but a few times I have had to do a reboot .. just frustrating.. thanks!


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I tried that and didn't have much luck. I did call tech support about another matter and asked the tech guy (he has a hack on his kindle as well) even though they don't "support it".. he suggested I use fewer screen savers since I had about 30, told me to take it down to 15 so I did that but it didnt help.


It's not the number of screensaver images; I have 100 in my screen_saver directory, and I'm not experiencing any slowdowns or hangs after updating to 2.3 and reinstalling the screensaver hack.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not slow, but my TTS has crashed 5 or 6 times since the update.  I've never had it crash prior to the update.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No problems of any sort for me after doing the upgrade and installing the new screen-saver and font hacks. (Admittedly, I do not use text-to-speech at all.)


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually don't have any screensaver or font hacks on my Kindle and it is slower since the update ....


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the same problem with my DX.  It's way too slow after the update.  Rebooting doesn't change anything and I only have the original screen savers that came with the Kindle DX.  I mentioned it on the other forum and Amazon Kindle Customer Service actually called me and asked about it.  They are gathering information for their engineers.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine (K2) isn't slower when it stays up.. but it seems to freeze up a lot more.  I think it is related to the battery - that the power isn't holding since it is happening now with all my books.  Not sure if I need a new one or if it is related to whatever they did to improve battery life.

I called Customer Service - and they had me reboot it (sliding the power button to the right for 15 secs) but that hasn't fixed it permanently.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine is slow as well. I was thinking it was due to the large number of books I have and maybe it is trying to index each time. I have 59 pages of books that I have read about 1/3.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Might be the indexing - I saw this on the Amazon forum today and seriously thinking about do this. My K2 hasn't been hugely slower but noticed a slight decline in it. Instead of de-fragmenting, thinking about doing the index fix to see if there is marked improvement. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx20MFZ9YH0NAOX


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Also, I have noticed if I have any Topaz books kindle will constantly try to reindex them and the battery is slower than when I don't have any topaz formatted ones on my kindle. I have noticed that since I got my kk in Dec. 07 and it has been that way with the DX, k2 and k2i. Sometimes I end up with a topaz book, although I try to avoid them. I just read it ASAP and then delete it and that seems to help.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Might be the indexing - I saw this on the Amazon forum today and seriously thinking about do this. My K2 hasn't been hugely slower but noticed a slight decline in it. Instead of de-fragmenting, thinking about doing the index fix to see if there is marked improvement. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx20MFZ9YH0NAOX


I'd mentioned the indexing thing earlier, and that gets me to thinking - I had to do that very thing (dumping all the index files) to my K1 this summer to recover memory - apparently after the update they did last winter as the K2 came out, index files on at least some K1s got bloated & sucked up memory. Maybe this update is causing the same type thing, manifesting as slower functioning right now, possibly as lost memory later.

I just left the K1 plugged in when I wasn't reading until it finished indexing, and sure enough, recovered the memory and it did work faster. So it's probably worth a shot.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I finally called customer service again due to my Kindle 2 freezing and then self booting itself so many times since I downloaded the last update.  He told me that the problem was that I was keeping it connected to the charger while I was reading.  Weird - since I always used it like that (also read that way with my Kindle 1).  He said that my battery must be ok since it was fully charged but I needed to read without the charger connected.  I wonder if it has something to do with whatever they did to increase battery life.  So far so good.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I'm not slow, but my TTS has crashed 5 or 6 times since the update. I've never had it crash prior to the update.


I've had the same problem since the update. I notice it if I pause TTS then start it up again, it won't start back up. I go to the home screen, back to the book, doesn't work, turn off my kindle, back on, back to the book, back to TTS...

I swear my battery is going down faster as well. I only get a couple of days on a charge.


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

This seems to be working for me.

1.  Connect Kindle to computer.
2.  Delete the index files (so it will re-index)
3.  Also delete any AZW1 (topaz) files.

I also found, and deleted, what appeared to be some partial downloads.  (I'm just guessing that's what they were based on the file names.)

So far, my Kindle is now speedy.  I haven't put the Topaz files back on yet.

I had tried just deleting the index files, but even a few weeks later it was still painfully slow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've just been noticing lately that it takes longer to wake up both of my kindles.  I get the home page but can't do anything with it until the circle at the top stops moving.  It takes longer than it used to take for me to just turn it on (when I used to turn off instead of having it sleep).


----------



## HedgeHog (May 7, 2009)

The slowness that I have with my K2 is with the time it now takes to connect to WhisperNet. Often, I use my K2 to quickly check one of my email accounts for new mail as opposed to powering up the laptop. Before updating to the new release, I was able to wake the K2 from sleep, click over the the web interface and jump right to my email inbox. Within about 10 seconds, I could scan the new messages and decide if there was anything important to deal with.

Now, it often takes 30 seconds or more to have the whispernet show bars and for the email inbox to reload.

Just seems that there is something different about the way the whispernet is being activated. Since there was a claim that the battery lasts longer, perhaps the whispernet is being kept in the sleep mode more to save power usage.

One other item about the web interface which is different is that the web page I view is no longer "sticky", meaning that before this release, if I viewed a web page and then returned to the K2 main page and put it to sleep, the next time that the K2 was awakened, if I went back to the web page, it would still be on the last page I visited. With this release, it seems like it always pulls up the bookmark page instead.

I have a plain, vanilla K2 without either the font or screen saver hack. I had the screensaver hack installed last spring but found that it would lock up occasionally on some of my screen images. Given that I normally have the cover closed when the screensaver is beign displayed, I found I could live without the private images. I keep meaning to try the font hack but just haven't doen it yet.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

HedgeHog said:


> ... One other item about the web interface which is different is that the web page I view is no longer "sticky", meaning that before this release, if I viewed a web page and then returned to the K2 main page and put it to sleep, the next time that the K2 was awakened, if I went back to the web page, it would still be on the last page I visited. With this release, it seems like it always pulls up the bookmark page instead. ...


For me it did the opposite. Before the update, going to Experimental/Basic Web took me to the Bookmarks while now it takes me to the last Web page accessed. Pre-update I would often use the Back button to get to my last Web page so that I would not need to log in to my e-mail account again. Of course, Back would not work if the K2 had reset.

I had not used Gmail on my K2 in a while so I logged in to my Gmail account on my K2, saw e-mail list, went to Home, opened a book, and then went back to Gmail via Experimental and Basic Web. My K2 displayed the Gmail list. I have the 2.3 update and have never had any hacks on my K2. I have the US Kindle, not the International one.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is noticeable slower and more vexing, my battery life is around 3 days now when it used to be a week before the update. (I read about 3 hours a day, keep it in sleep mode when not reading, only turn on the wireless every other day for about 10 minutes, and have no unindexed files. I don't have any extra screensavers or hacks.)


----------

